# No Data or 3g after backup



## sonar

Hello everyone! I've been lurking on these forums for some time now and always appreciated the support this forum had for my device. This time I can't seem to figure the problem out on my own!

I just encoutered a problem with my device recently after flashing ICS on my Samsung Showcase i500 Generic Alltel version. The device came with stock 2.3.5. I flashed the recovery with CWM 4.0 (the one in the wiki for my device) along with ISC (build 15), and Devil's kernel. Everything worked all fine until suddenly my 3g was no longer working (the entire mobile data network was no longer connecting). I flashed some file called "data_fix" that I found on here to see if it would fix my data problems but that did not work. So I decided to flash my device back with the nandroid backup I made before-hand.

I reprogrammed my device using *228 and rebooted, now on stock 2.3.5, but my mobile data network still could not connect. I've flashed various radios to my device and tried various stock roms but to no avail.

**One thing I noticed, when I re-flashed ICS to see if it would work with that, it did but only for a few seconds and it would disappear shortly. Where as with my stock rom the 3g will not connect at all.

Please someone help! This phone isn't smart without the data working.


----------



## HikingMoose

We are pretty much having the same issue on a US Cellular Mesmerize. Been trying for 3 days to fix it.


----------



## sonar

Did you flash the radio? I tried 4 different radios. I talked to the people at my Alltel retail store and they said the only way to restore data connectivity to the device would be to flash it again, which they couldn't do for me (they didn't have the right "software" to do it) so I had to get a new device today.

The thing is, if they said they had to flash it to fix it that means our devices still have hope since that's all we do here is flash roms and other utilities. The guy told me the phone was trying to connect to 3g but not Alltel's 3g network, which put it in a loop like so: "connecting... -- disconnected... -- connecting".

In order to fix our devices I believe we have two options:
1) Flash back to a stock rom via Odin and set the correct APN settings for your retailer, then reprogram the phone via *228. (Didn't work for me)
2) Do option 1. Following the flash, flash a different radio on the device (I think it has to be the radio that the retailer put on there), reboot and reprogram. (Didn't work for me)

I believe the problem revolves around the retailer APN settings and the radio that's flashed on there. I hope you resolve your problem soon! I'm still trying since the phone is in great condition it just doesn't have 3g.









Goodluck!


----------



## showcasemodr

sonar said:


> Did you flash the radio? I tried 4 different radios. I talked to the people at my Alltel retail store and they said the only way to restore data connectivity to the device would be to flash it again, which they couldn't do for me (they didn't have the right "software" to do it) so I had to get a new device today.
> 
> The thing is, if they said they had to flash it to fix it that means our devices still have hope since that's all we do here is flash roms and other utilities. The guy told me the phone was trying to connect to 3g but not Alltel's 3g network, which put it in a loop like so: "connecting... -- disconnected... -- connecting".
> 
> In order to fix our devices I believe we have two options:
> 1) Flash back to a stock rom via Odin and set the correct APN settings for your retailer, then reprogram the phone via *228. (Didn't work for me)
> 2) Do option 1. Following the flash, flash a different radio on the device (I think it has to be the radio that the retailer put on there), reboot and reprogram. (Didn't work for me)
> 
> I believe the problem revolves around the retailer APN settings and the radio that's flashed on there. I hope you resolve your problem soon! I'm still trying since the phone is in great condition it just doesn't have 3g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck!


what odin files were you using? the generic ei20 file has been confirmed as working for alltel. i believe it was the full odin file . http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------



## showcasemodr

uscc specific files are also in that thread. if data doesnt work on the carrier specific stock rom then the retail should be able to reactivate it.


----------



## AuroEdge

Can't you activate a device online like on Verizon's website? That would be worth looking at


----------



## sonar

showcasemodr said:


> what odin files were you using? the generic ei20 file has been confirmed as working for alltel. i believe it was the full odin file . http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/


The first time I recovered my device using odin, I used the ei20 rom in the link you provided and it was fully functional. Only after installing ICS, devil's kernel, data_fix (somewhere on this website), and various other radios did my 3g stop working. Now if I flash that same exact rom, everything will work except 3g and mms.


----------



## njdan30

You need qpst and change a few settings.it's pretty easy but a pain in the ass walking people step by step via messaging or email but I done it twice(other people confirmed works), flash cm10 instead of ics, ics way to buggy anyways

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njdan30

njdan30 said:


> You need qpst and change a few settings.it's pretty easy but a pain in the ass walking people step by step via messaging or email but I done it twice(other people confirmed works), flash cm10 instead of ics, ics way to buggy anyways
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


 also note I only helped other nTelos users so far

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

The Odin files for the GB stock has worked for me every time I've needed to have a useable phone for alltel.


----------



## njdan30

NGE42 said:


> The Odin files for the GB stock has worked for me every time I've needed to have a useable phone for alltel.


 I'm talking when efs gets messed up which CM7 CM9+10 miui aokp sometimes can do on all sch-I500s.Odin don't rewrite that, if it does it'll put you on Verizon when you*228.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

That sounds pretty shitty, I haven't encountered that problem yet, best of luck to you.


----------



## njdan30

NGE42 said:


> That sounds pretty shitty, I haven't encountered that problem yet, best of luck to you.


 yes it sucks but I've been down that road enough it's no thing.I helped some poor guy who had no data for a year the other day.screw that I would of gotten another phone before I wait a year lol but he's all good now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plasmatoast

njdan30 said:


> yes it sucks but I've been down that road enough it's no thing.I helped some poor guy who had no data for a year the other day.screw that I would of gotten another phone before I wait a year lol but he's all good now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


 How did you fix the issue?


----------



## njdan30

Plasmatoast said:


> How did you fix the issue?


 I walked him step by step ,I got back up files on my 4 galaxies mesmerize two showcases and a fascinate, they are all the same just different carriers

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njdan30

I now have the software to reflash phones for almost every carrier, if any one needs phone reprogrammed email me and I'll give u my number we can work it out [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## white99svt

I have successfully figured out the solution to fixing Alltel data when returning phone to stock using EI20 file with Odin. I have fully working 3g data again with Alltel. I struggled like everyone else for days trying to fix this issue. Message me if you need the details. Didn't know if anyone was still interested!


----------



## daddygame

i need help for the 3g fix! can anyone please help me thanks!!


----------

